# UMIK-1 and miniDSP plugin 2Way adv and ASIO drivers issue



## perroloco (Feb 21, 2014)

Gear: Win7 64 bits, USB soundcard RME Fireface UCX
I'm not able to let soundcard mixer to find UMIK-1 when driver ASIO is selected. No input works to read the signal from output. Is it normal or I'm doing something wrong? Windows mixer sees UMIK as a recording device, giving the boxed option to hear it in one Fireface channel, but checking it nothing changes in REW, on the contrary it overlaps on output signal :huh:.
Everything works properly under Java driver.
I've also bought MINIDSP plugin 2 Way advanced, but before installing it I would like to understand how it works, (ther's a real poor installation and configuration lack at Minidsp site, at least for a poor skilled user like me). Does it works indipendently on the S.O or not, and, above all, no issue with ASIO audio driver?
I'm a musician mainly, and I don't wont to corrupt my DAW configuration after a long and working setting...
Could somebody help me?
Thanks in advance


----------



## charlieblue (Aug 17, 2013)

Well, like JohnM said, ASIO is just a different interface, so if you 're getting good results with the JAVA drivers stick with that! Besides, you have a UMIK, so no need to control in-out soundcard channels for you: life is much easier with a USB mic!

I would say the 2way advanced operation is self evident: choose input gain, do input channel EQ, do XO, do output channel EQ, do output gain and delays, and you 're done! Really, it takes less than 5' to make up and store a couple of XO sets to test with your speakers! 

If you find the miniDSP instructions lacking detail, then maybe John Reekie's site with detailed speaker-building examples :clap: can help more.

Do not discourage, once you give it a try, you'll quickly get the hang of it!

Best,

Charlie


----------



## perroloco (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the prompt reply, charlieblue, I'll try to follow your suggestions, even if it's not so clear what an XO is, and even if its still not so evident how the plugins stays inside the O.S. and how it works inside or through the soundcard chain; till now I always worked inside my daw SW, putting a PEQ as insert into its main out, and manually configuring it with REW eq filter.....
I'll give a try....


----------



## perroloco (Feb 21, 2014)

Mini Dsp installed.....not working.
It appears under Win mixer volume control, but no way to open interface.....Any suggestion?
I'm having the doubt that it works only coupled with Mini Dsp hardware....but this is not written at mini DSP site......
Working with this java or openair sw is really a pain


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

ASIO only allows one device driver at a time, so you can't have different devices for input and for output. Something like ASIO4All can create a composite device combining the inputs and outputs of other devices, but you may as well just use the Java drivers.

The MiniDSP plug-ins are interfaces that are used to configure the MiniDSP hardware, they are not DAW or audio path plug-ins. You can start them without hardware attached, but they won't have any effect on your audio, that is only achieved by passing your audio through a MiniDSP device.


----------

